# Amuse & Past Hauls w/ Amuse Swatches



## MACActress (Jul 20, 2006)

I've been kinda lazy so I've lumped all my hauls into one post. 

She Shines
Sunnydaze
Night Light
Azreal Blue
Golder's Green
Sunpepper

Turquatic:
Orangedescence & Crystal Rose L/G

Patternmaker: 
Graphic Brown F/L
Penned F/L
Cool Eyes Palette
(Still waiting for those last two =/ I shouldn't have had them shipped when 
I preoredered them =P)

A Muse: 
Charm Factor, Blonde on Blonde, Pink Maribu L/S
New Weed & Lithograph F/L
All 3 MSFs. 

A Muse Swatches (All on NW20 Skin): 





















Pink Maribu:






Blonde on Blonde: 






Charm Factor: 





Sorry for the messiness of the lip swatches, I did them in a hurry


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2006)

blonde on blonde looks really nice!


----------



## starlight502 (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks now i think i need to depot and get blonde on blonde!


----------



## leobrat (Jul 20, 2006)

I may need to go back and get lithograph.
thanks for the swatches


----------



## juli (Jul 20, 2006)

Now I have to think about getting Lithograph and possibly another MSFs.  I totally skipped on Fluidlines but now I feel like I gotta have em.  Thank you for the swatches.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice haul!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 21, 2006)

i must get shimpagne. nice haul.


----------

